# LigaSure external hemorrhoidectomy



## jeniearle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm needing help please!!  

The doctor did a rubber band ligation of internal hemorrhoids and also did an external hemorrhoidectomy using LigaSure.  She says, "...the device was fired removing the redundant external hemorrhoidal tissue."

Do I have to use an unlisted code for this or is there a code that better fits?

Thank you for any help!


----------

